# Latest Phils entry requirements from Bureau of Immigration:



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

From their Facebook page this morning:

.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

IATF Resolution No. 2 | IATF







iatf.doh.gov.ph


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

That's good news.
No preflight covid-19 testing required if one has 2 pfizer shots (no boosters needed).


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for this! 
Sending it to the printer now.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you SO SO much for posting this, as while I had heard on Youtube of such changes I could not find the updates on government websites / looking in the wrong places. PHEW! I am ecstatic!


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

You're welcome.  

I recommend you have a look at this too: 
.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

(At present) This needs completing before boarding:
.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I know I'm Dumb and can't believe the issues this requirement has created, flip side?
I live here (Philippines) and have a QR code issued a year or more ago to enter malls for shopping etc. also my vax cards in my wallet. My 3 years are up in mid March 2023 so I will do the proverbial visa run in Feb.
Do I need to fill out the forms and play with the pencils if I already hold a QR code? Hold vax proof? There has been no mention of this for returning nationals nor visitor visa holders. Is my QR code for vaccinations the same as an ecard?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, on reflection by the time February comes around the rules would have changed 5 or 10 times, as is life in the Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> LOL, on reflection by the time February comes around the rules would have changed 5 or 10 times, as is life in the Philippines.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


You will currently need to fill in e-arrivals card to get back in. You can either fill it in before you return or if you have time to kill fill it in after arrival. All previous bar codes etc One health pass etc are one shot so you need to register anew each time.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Until it changes yet again, you think they would get it right the first time, like everything here the hurdles keep altering.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## ChrisNZ (Apr 12, 2014)

grahamw57 said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I recommend you have a look at this too:


Thank you very much. I had heard mention of it but not taken much notice. So I'm in the loop now. She's funny and seems intelligent.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

ChrisNZ said:


> Thank you very much. I had heard mention of it but not taken much notice. So I'm in the loop now. She's funny and seems intelligent.


Yes, she's an excellent presenter, and seems well-respected, as a Phils 'vLogger'.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Fot travel and immigration the one who is usually ahead of the game is Jennifer Terri.
The finilipina pea is good but she rarely covers immigration.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

True. I was hoping someone would mention Ms Terri...as I'd forgotten her name.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Fot travel and immigration the one who is usually ahead of the game is Jennifer Terri.
> The finilipina pea is good but she rarely covers immigration.


Totally agree, she is the one to follow. She churns out vids like none other. If news breaks at 09:00 Teri cranks out a vid shortly after.


----------

